# A Thoughtful Response from Quality Assurance



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I just received the following thorough, informing email from Dish Quality Assurance:
Dear Mr. (me)

The EchoStar Quality Assurance team has been reading the forums and would like to clarify a few things. In San Francisco, this is not only a FOX issue. While FOX remains the number one complaint in SF, our engineers are aware that we have a few other HD stations in that area having issues. In fact, we did another test last night. SF has several different problems and we are trying to sort through them. Right now, the corrective actions we have taken in this area have not worked. We will keep trying. This issue is on our Hit List. This means that we are meeting daily and it is a top priority. We do have some long term plans to make the picture quality in this area better starting end of January, however, it may not totally resolve the issue with FOX nor any other station that could have something in their stream. The plan for end of January will be very similar to what we did in St. Louis. In the meantime, the engineers are very busy trying to sort through the different problems and tearing into it piece by piece. We do not want to simply put a band-aid on it; we want it to be permanently fixed! In order to do this it is going to take some time to sort through.

In regards to FOX they are aware of the issue and working very hard to correct. We are meeting with them weekly. They are testing in certain markets. We are hoping they find something substantial soon and can take it across the board in many cities. DirectTV is also on the phone call with FOX because they are experiencing the same problems. It has been reported that in many areas Cable and FIOS are having similar issues. This issue is at the top level and a top priority. The issue that FOX has can affect each city and each provider, such as DISH, differently. They too, are working very diligently to sort through this. Sometimes what people see on OTA or what originates from the FOX affiliate and/or their station can be a very minor issue as compared to what you see after it goes through more gear. Unfortunately with new technology we don't always realize how it will fully affect others until it is released. Then each team has to work together to make everyone's equipment happy and that is what we are doing but it can take time.

EchoStar and Dish Network would like to thank the customers and retailers for their understanding and patience. We may be asking for observation for those in the spot beam. Customer's statements can be very valuable and we appreciate the time some of you have taken on the forums to help us out.

Sincerely,

EchoStar Broadcasting Corporation
Quality Assurance Department​


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Because of it's mention of other signal providers and channels as well as Bay Area specific and Fox specific problems, I thought I should use a new thread. Also I have to give them credit for explaining the complexity of the problems. I do have a great deal of empathy for the difficulty facing them every morning.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

It's nice to hear they are working on this.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

I sent the following message to Dish Network dnstechfeedback on 12/11:

We installed a new customer system in the San Francisco DMA about a month ago. (722,612 and 211) The customer has informed me of severe audio problems, mainly on KTVU channel 2, but affecting multiple local broadcast networks. I came across a forum discussing this exact issue at dbstalk.com under Dish Network high definition discussion. Our customer and apparently many others in the S.F. DMA are nearing their breaking point regarding Dish Networks handling of this problem. For us to lose this customer and face the chargebacks associated with the cancellation would be unfortunate. It appears that above the actual audio problem, a major complaint of customers is the apparent run around they are getting from Dish Network regarding the problem. Any help you could provide will be greatly appreciated

Thank You

My email was forwarded to Dish Networks engineering team

The following is a response I received from dnstechfeedback today:


We are aware of the issues described below. I have been informed by our QC department in uplink that they are actively working on resolutions and they have priority. The issues are spread across all of the service providers and our competitors are seeing the same thing. Please have the retailer inform his customers that changing service providers will not solve the issue. Thanks

I will, like many others be watching closely where engineering goes with this.


----------



## Everlast (Apr 14, 2008)

It's great that Dish has finally, finally provided a response that actually demonstrates they understand what we've been reporting in recent weeks. If only they had been able to do so in a timely manner.

Instead, we get pre-written TSR e-mails saying "the problem has been resolved" or "it's a Fox problem" or "please check your equipment".

The lesson Dish should take from this is: better to provide a truthful response, even one that says you are still investigating the problem, rather than simply try to placate the customer and hope the problem goes away on its own.

Many thanks to Phrelin for his dogged pursuit.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Everlast said:


> Many thanks to Phrelin for his dogged pursuit.


Your welcome, but it's easier for me. I''m retired. I get up in the morning with nothing to do and go to bed at night with it half done.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Hopefully the problems in MI are on their "hit list" too!


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Your welcome, but it's easier for me. I''m retired. I get up in the morning with nothing to do and go to bed at night with it half done.


----------



## Halr (Sep 12, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Your welcome, but it's easier for me. I''m retired. I get up in the morning with nothing to do and go to bed at night with it half done.


That's funny...


----------



## Everlast (Apr 14, 2008)

Having watched the entire rather dismal 49er-Eagle game yesterday, the one silver lining was I didn't notice the audio glitches so prevalent in weeks past.

Come to think of it, the local news was similarly glitch-free.

Does my perception match others watching KTVU / FOX?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Everlast said:


> Having watched the entire rather dismal 49er-Eagle game yesterday, the one silver lining was I didn't notice the audio glitches so prevalent in weeks past.
> Come to think of it, the local news was similarly glitch-free.
> Does my perception match others watching KTVU / FOX?


Hmm, I didn't notice any problems either. (not counting the dismal 49ers performance)


----------



## RAPP81 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was starting to figure this was an issue with at least KTVU and not Dish when I was watching an episode of Glee and noticed the same part where my DVR recording turned yellow, the video froze in the same exact spot on my friend's Tivo w/Comcast.

It's good that all parties involved are working to get this remedied as a top priority.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

when they say FOX, I'm sure they mean Cox Communications which owns KTVU. My husband's an engineer at Sutro Tower, he's going to chat with the engineer for KTVU on this.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been out of the country, returned last night KTVU audio seemed clear. The NFL pregame show has been free of audio gurgles so far this morning. I'll keep my fingers crossed that they, whoever that might be, finally figured it out.:grin:


----------



## neogeo64 (Jan 1, 2010)

I just registered on this site because I found your original post on the audio issues with Dish and KTVU/Local BayArea channels. I switched from Comcast/OTA to Dish about 3 months ago and since have had no problems except the audio with KTVU. I dread watching my favorite 10 o clock news every night so much so that i decided to search the web for others who share in my pain. Thanks again for your persistantance and time in helping all of us here in the BayArea.

Anyone reading this forum wanting to know what the audio sounds like can watch a Max Headroom commercial on youtube. Just replace Max with Frank Somerville :lol:

Comcast / OTA did not have this problem btw.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I watch FOX ch2 for the weather forecast and have been getting a five second or more audio dropout just in the forcast time frame which is only a couple of minutes. Annoying to say the least.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I had the Cotton Bowl on all afternoon, granted it's a national broadcast but when the gurgles were going full bore it didn't matter, local or national. Anyway old Pat was clear as glass............


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I receorded Legend of the Seeker on KTVU (FOX) the other night. It was full of audio disruptions. There was probably about 10 minutes of lost audio over the course of 1 hour.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

what is the original problem/thread?

thanks


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jeff_DML said:


> what is the original problem/thread?
> 
> thanks


Sorry. Didn't see your question earlier.

Bay Area Fox KTVU 2 Audio-Video Problems


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Sorry. Didn't see your question earlier.
> 
> Bay Area Fox KTVU 2 Audio-Video Problems


thanks, we are seeing the national fox problems down here in San Diego on our local affiliate.


----------

